# No More Ladies Threads.



## Nonskimmer (Aug 24, 2005)

We don't want 'em here anymore. That's it. You want to look at booty, go to a porn site. We're done with it. Have a nice day. 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 24, 2005)

LMFAO, the ever political Canadian....


----------



## Maestro (Aug 25, 2005)

Okay, I think I've missed an episode... What's happened ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Can we still have men threads?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 25, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Okay, I think I've missed an episode... What's happened ?


Nothing happened. It's just the new company policy. We're not pissed at anyone or anything like that, we've all posted there before, it's just a decision that the admins finally came to.


CC we can't double the standard, now can we?


----------



## Crippen (Aug 25, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Can we still have men threads?



Geez did I miss men on here??????????????????????????
 

You see lads it like the corporate jeans, one person turns up to work with their arse hanging out of their jeans, then someone else thinks.... oh I will wear my jeans that have a big hole in the arse and knee. Suddenly.....all jeans are banned from the work place, because a few 'Nutters' cross the line with their arse holes and others such obvious stupidity.
Only then does everone kick off about the new corporate standard on what clothes you can and can't wear for work. YET If they had pulled their low IQ work mates in to check in the first place....instead of jumping on the band waggon, thinking it was cool ( not thinking it through), then everyone would still be able to wear jeans.

I myself have a pair of jeans with holes in them..... but I know where and when to wear them.
GET IT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crippen (Aug 25, 2005)

On retrospect that might have been too deep for some


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 25, 2005)

What if you were to wear shorts?


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 25, 2005)

Nah, it means that Crippen has pictures of Vin Diesel under her mattress......


----------



## Crippen (Aug 25, 2005)

Med....... and how would you know that ?????????  
Geez and I told you to keep it between us.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Maestro (Aug 25, 2005)

Hmmm... Look at what I found on the X-Wing Community Forum. I like the way the admin thinks...

_Forums

Pilot's Lounge
The General Community Forum. Kick back, chill, and chatter to your heart's content, but remember to be civil.

Tap Cafe
Come share your tall tales of battles, lost loves, and whatever else your writing pen has put down on paper.(IE Fanfiction)

Showcase
Be a show off to your heart's content. Whether it be game models, still renders, or even real life models, your pictures are welcome here. Bibs available on request.

*Mos Eisley
Back by popular demand. No moderation, but remember this is meant more to be a no holds barred discussion forum more than a porn sharing center.(But you can use it as that too.) Rated: IWYYSAP.(I Warned You You Stupid Ass Parents.) Note: Due to the unmoderated nature of these forums, the content therein is not the responsibility of X-wing Legacy, the site, or its owner. Once again you've been warned.*_

But naturally, you're not forced to do the same thing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2005)

If we allow porn, then search filters from google/dogpile/lycos will cull out our website when someone searches for "Ju-87G Tank Killer"...

Not what we want to accomplish here at wwIIaircraft.net.........


----------



## Maestro (Aug 25, 2005)

I know. That's why I've said that you're NOT forced to do the same.

I was only pointing out that case.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 25, 2005)

If I want to look at boobs and beavers, I will go find that on another site. I'm here to talk about airplanes and WWII. There are more than plenty of places to find porn on the web, whatever your fancy, even if it involves surgical tubing, a yak and a ski mask. 

*DISCLAIMER: The above was an attempt at comedy and does not reflect the sexual preferences of the poster.


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 25, 2005)

sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2005)

evan said:


> even if it involves surgical tubing, a yak and a ski mask.





and cripps how come you never flirt with me no more


----------



## Crippen (Aug 26, 2005)

When was I flirting  

Sunny... in this counrty when you reach 60 you get a 'Bus Pass' for cheap public transport, as you are considered an 'Old Age Pensioner' . You only have three years to go to get one mate. Seems odd then that a man of your age likes to spend so much time posting nude pics of VERY young girls. Do they not have any reasonable looking women in your age bracket in your Counrty honey?

Just a question....keep your hair on (oops  ).

 
Anyone got a nice over 40s gal to post for Sunny (not nude..... though I am sure they would be just as beautiful....if not better)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2005)

Barbara Cartland


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 26, 2005)

Anne Widdecombe?


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 26, 2005)

Crippen! I think that the pretty women is a good think of the life, if
you check the number of persons who look at the lady thread it
is a big number and it is not only the old man like me  

I have put some girls with angel face and nobody will say
that it not a eye pleasure to take a look at her face.
I am not talking with real porn but a angel face will be always a
pleasure to look at.

sorry for the english..

As you can see i have some goods thinks also..


----------



## Erich (Aug 26, 2005)

you need a life man ! starting posting elsewhere please and not just video files and chics


----------



## Crippen (Aug 26, 2005)

I think you will find breathing and a ticker (heart) that works is the basics of 'Life'.
Loving the form of a woman is wonderful, even I love to see beautiful women, but disrespecting that beautiful form is one VERY different thing.

If you read the reply posts following the actual nude pictures the replies were randy youngsters, very different to be a randy youngster than a dirty old man.
As for the number of men looking...... if its free and on display, there would be few who wouldn't look, most men are weak (by their own addmission....). 
The Lovely Ladies Thread for over 18 girls who are models and wearing bikinis is one thing, but I feel you have turned a good site into a disaster waiting to happen ( going off some of the conversations which followed on various threads, your pics have encouraged lads to go nuts>>> tiz not the place ).
I am glad to see that the Mods have had a bit of sense with this, Pitty to loose such a brilliant site through the acts of two or three loosers.
Get to grips and learn where the bounderies are)

Strong views....... needed to be said .

yer CC Med....cheers for the pictures lad...big help you are


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2005)

I never looked at it or posted in it. Id rather get jiggy with an internal combustion engine but hey thats just me


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't contest the fact that the Thread Lady is remove. And this thread
was here before i came here.

I can say that i saw pics more crunchy than me in the historic thead.

that what i have to say,

IF YOU THINK I AM TOO DIRTY JUST TELL ME AND I WILL LEAVE.

sunny


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2005)

cripps said:


> the replies were randy youngsters



i hope you don't mean me, because i never went in that thread


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 26, 2005)

Sunny, we are not trying to get rid of u in any way, shape or form... I know the Luurrverly Girls thread was around before u got here, and we had discussed getting rid of it before u got here...

Point is, we as Admins spent too much time rehashing the same arguments about it, so it was deleted... 

No more problems...

I like the Sunny's Vids and Files thread u have made.... Some good pics there...

And for everyone here, being a horney guy never leaves ur system... My Dad s me sometimes, but he always has, so it doesnt make a difference if ur 20 or 60...

I saw an old guy in his 70's at the VA hospital chasin this nurse down the corridor with a raging hardon.... Guys are ALWAYS tryin to get a piece.... Its ingrained on our DNA....

Sunny, u keep perving it man, just not here.........

OK?

Everyone satisfied???

Time to lock this thread......................................


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok Les for me it is close.

sunny


----------

